

Ask HN: Review Debate-Zone.com - theflubba

For the past year and a half, I've been working on a simple online debating site on and off. I was really inspired by all the new web startups when I first started, so I bought a few books on Ruby on Rails, and taught myself the framework by making the first buggy version of the site. Now that I'm in college, I haven't had any time to work on the project, but I was able to fix most bugs, make the design more purty, and put ads on the site over winter break (about a month ago). I tried seeding some initial content with mechanical turk, but the quality of the posts were extremely poor. So, I'm basically at the stage where I'm trying to get users now. Any tips or feedback would be greatly appreciated.<p>http://debate-zone.com<p>Thanks for reading!
======
aDemoUzer
Clickable <http://debate-zone.com>

